# Use multiple remotes with 811



## milehighjc (Sep 5, 2006)

A buddy of mine who recently upgraded to a Vip receiver donated his old 811 remote control to me. I would like to use BOTH controls (i have a second TV running off the 811 in another room). I want one control in my home theater, and one in the second room.

I thought I would just set the remote to the 811 channel using the system info trick as documented in the 811 manual, but it seems to be mutually exclusve... Either remote will work, but not both. 

Is there any way I can get both of them working?

jc


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

They should both work fine, which model remote did your friend donate?

First, set your address on the receiver, but since you have 2 811's, make sure you don't change both the receivers to the same address. Do this by accessing sys-info from the 811's front panel controls ONLY. 

When you have an address set that works without interfering with your other 811, Press and hole the remotes sat button until the mode lights blink. Then press your address number that corresponds to what you set in sys info. Then hit the # (pound) key. Do not press the record button if you already have the address set on the receiver. Do this with both remotes and it should work.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

It sounds like each remote still has a different address.

Try this: with the one that presently 'works', go to the sys info screen and see what number the remote address is. 

Get the other remote and set the address to that same number. You won't see the number on the screen change, but the address of that remote should have changed to that number.

At this point both remotes SHOULD work.

Good luck.


----------



## milehighjc (Sep 5, 2006)

chainblu said:


> It sounds like each remote still has a different address.
> 
> Try this: with the one that presently 'works', go to the sys info screen and see what number the remote address is.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys... that worked. Maybe I just missed it in the manual, but the trick was setting the second remote manually (instead of the record button).

Figured it was a stupid user error on my part! :lol:

jc


----------

